# .30 latex for full butterfly bands?



## simple fool (Jul 18, 2015)

Hello all!
Have just begun to shoot full butterfly style after about a year of shooting with a fixed anchor of just behind my ear. I have been shooting homecast .45 lead roundballs with .30 latex from simple shot cut at 1&1/4" tapered to 1" with an active length of 9.5".

These give decent power with my 140 grain .45 ammo at a reasonable draw. But recently I bought myself a Lee .36 roundball mould. This casts a 70 grain ball and I want to move it at a high speed so I have ventured into trying full butterfly style. I have cut a few sets of bands out of .30 latex: one at 7/8" straight cut 13" active length, one 3/4 straight cut 12" length and the last and best so far a 1" to 3/4" taper 12" length. My full butterfly draw is right around 62 inches. The tapered set really sling the .36 lead balls fast. Draw weight is right at my max for repetitive target shooting.

My question is if anyone else here uses the .30 latex for full butterfly bands? Most searches for butterfly bands turn up info about theraband blue and black. I have a good bit of the latex on hand. Would I be better served to try the theraband?

Thanks very much for any help! Really like this forum it has been a big help and motivation for me to get back into slingshot shooting and fabrication!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I use .020" and .030" Medical grade ( amber ) latex for Butterfly set-ups along with Theraband Black which mics in at around.017"-.019" thick. Out of the 3 the .030 is better suited for heavy ammo and will last longer-but they're all good choices with the proper cut.


----------



## simple fool (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks Flatband. I am also using the natural latex from hygynic corp purchased through simple shot. What sort of cut do you recommend for 70 grain ammo and a 62 inch draw?


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

I have been using 0.3 latex with about a 90% butterfly draw - works great for me


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I use 030 latex for drawing b-fly and have a similar draw length. I use a 3/4":5/8" taper for 3/8 steel and cut 7/8:5/8 for 7/16 steel. All my bands are between 10.5 $11.5 active length. (Fork tip to pouch tie) I get great speed and distance, for me anyway,and the draw is totally sustainable for long shooting sessions. Hope this helps, but remember,myou gotta find what is right for you. Use this and a testing point and see what you prefer. Good luck man. Hope this helps a bit. 
Be well,
SF


----------



## simple fool (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks for the replies! SmilingFury,i think I will try a set of the 7/8-5/8 taper that you recommend. How is band life with these? 
I will be shooting 70 grain lead balls so they are similar in weight to 7/16 steel. Plan on making them up tonight after work. We will see how they go!
Really liking the butterfly shooting style. My accuracy and consistency has gone way up. I think it is the longer sighting plane and the way that you can hold your head directly over the bands. Speed and power are great too. With the 1"-3/4" tapered bands I was shooting right through tin cans both full of water and empty.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

The life on the bands that are slightly longer (within my range 10.5-11.5 inches) seem to last longer than bands that I am maxing out say at 10" . But this is the subjective choice every shooter has to make. What is more important to you, band life or speed/power? For most it is a happy medium of both and only you know where that point is.


----------



## simple fool (Jul 18, 2015)

Made up the 7/8" x5/8" tapered bands. They seem to work very well. I used an active length of 11.75 inches for an elongation rate of about 520% with my full butterfly draw. Gonna see how long they last and maybe shorten them a bit when they start to tear. Thanks alot for the recommendations.


----------

